# Retic eats woman



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 16, 2018)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6546586/woman-eaten-alive-8-metre-python-gardened-indonesia/


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 16, 2018)

Brutal.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 16, 2018)

Humans are not the top of the food chain like we like to think we are.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 16, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Humans are not the top of the food chain like we like to think we are.



Who suggested that?
Wrong place, wrong time is all it comes down to.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 16, 2018)

I like my ladies small aswell

I like to think it’s not real, but someone that small has no chance against an animal that size


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 16, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Who suggested that?
> Wrong place, wrong time is all it comes down to.


No one suggested it... most people just don't think that this sort of thing could actually happen...except in a movie. It really is a jungle out there.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 16, 2018)

Your 2 posts contradict each-other completely Kev but Im not looking for clarity, just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 16, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Your 2 posts contradict each-other completely Kev but Im not looking for clarity, just pointing out the obvious.


No they don't...


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 20, 2018)

The video of this that I viewed online, with family wailing in the background while she is being cut out and rolled over, emphasises the tragic loss of human life here. Poor family and children watching on.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 2, 2018)

The attached link provides interesting data relating to snake predation of Agta Tribal people on the Philippine Island of Luzon between 1930's & 1970's

https://www.the-scientist.com/notebook/snake-tales-41302


----------



## nick_75 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm calling BS!!!! There have been so many bogus stories about man eating pythons through the years.

These are the consistent factors why I believe a python could never consume a grown adult

I don't think python can reach the size that it would take to consume and adult. The size of the animal in these stories is always overstated This one, an amazing 27 feet. How many wild pythons could attain that size? The average is under 20 feet.
Our body shape would make swallowing whole difficult. We don't have the gradual transition from our smallest to greatest width like most other prey items. If swallowing head first, our head is small but then how would a python manage to swallow our shoulders without being able to gradually transition to the greater width. Swallowing feet first may be possible but it would take a large animal and a small python.
the source always appears to be dodgy. 
I know this story has a large animal and a small person, which takes me back to my first point.

The constriction of a grown adult is entirely possible and there a quite a few documented, factual reports (verified by law enforcement or coroner) of this happening in the past.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 2, 2018)

I still consider humans to be at the top of the food chain. People routinely eat reticulated pythons. Reticulated pythons eating humans is very rare, it's pretty much an anomaly. If you have a retarded human more stupid than a rat, it's still fair to say humans are smarter than rats. Once in a blue moon a rat will eat a python, but we still consider pythons to be above rats on the food chain. The odd freak event doesn't change the rule.

Nick: There are numerous very well documented cases of reticulated pythons eating humans. It's not a common, normal thing, but it definitely happens. To give you some perspective, I often hang out with full grown adults well under half my own weight (and I'm pretty skinny - the people here are just very small, often under 40kg for adult women, and ocassionally under 30kg. I actually dated a woman approximately one third of my own weight... yes, full grown adult, no, she wasn't still a teenager or only just barely adult or whatever, the people here are just small out here in the natural distribution of retics). Pythons can be fed larger and more awkwardly shaped animals than these people. Yes, a retic would struggle with a human my size, but this is an Indonesian woman, not a Caucasian man. If you look at the size of the men in the picture with the snake, it's very easy to imagine that snake eating a woman from the same population. If you watch the full video, it's very clearly authentic. A friend of mine who also lives in south east Asia sent it to me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah Nic it ain't BS. It does happen. Not that common but it does happen. Did you take the time to read the article? Even Rick Shine had a bit of a say. As Sdaji said have a look at the video. It's authentic. I was also sent the same video and others of the same incident from a friend who lives in Indonesia. I also have several authentic pics sent from friends over the years who live in Indonesia and other parts of Sth/est Asia of people bring cut out of pythons that have eaten them.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 2, 2018)

Its been quite well documented over the years particularly incidents involving children being taken from watering holes.
This one looks fairly genuine from what I can see though Im surprised how many large animals capable of such a feat are still out there.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jul 2, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Its been quite well documented over the years particularly incidents involving children being taken from watering holes.
> This one looks fairly genuine from what I can see though Im surprised how many large animals capable of such a feat are still out there.


I am not surprised at all Paul, look at how dense their jungle is.
There could be a 30 footer a few metres off the track and you wouldn't see it.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 2, 2018)

I've seen some pretty large retics right in the middle of Bangkok, one of the world's largest cities. Not in the suburbs, but right in the middle of the city. It's not unusual for them to eat large dogs etc in Bangkok. It does surprise me how many of them can get so large right in a large city without being seen. Also all over Bangkok, extremely common and very easy to see are huge water monitors, Varanus salvator, which are the world's second largest lizard only slightly shorter than Komodo monitors. I got bitten by a juvenile yesterday... oops 

If these things can exist right in the middle of a city, I'm sure some decent animals exist out in the jungles. Some of the ones which turn up in Bangkok would certainly be capable of eating some of the smaller adult residents of Bangkok, and in some of the places I hang out in the people are smaller.


----------



## AnthonyL (Jul 2, 2018)

nick_75 said:


> I'm calling BS!!!! There have been so many bogus stories about man eating pythons through the years.
> 
> These are the consistent factors why I believe a python could never consume a grown adult
> 
> ...




Not BS. The wailing and raw emotion in video verifies it.

Thai and Indonesian women are often small in frame, some with the ‘stature’ of a child. These have been known to take children, so would have no problem with a petite framed woman.

Also in the video (not the pixelated version) where she is being cut open and the woman is rolled out, you can clearly see its legitimate.

In addition to this, much of the prey of this type of reptile is also food for people living in the same area. So less food for both humans, snakes and other animals who are all part of this local food chain. Humans may not a ‘choice’ of prey or frequent prey for retics, but being opportunistic combined with food sources (especially larger ones to satisfy a huge retic, think bovine, goats, boars etc) being depleted due to humans sharing same food items, it’s no surprise that the snake saw her and made a strike for her.

It stands to reason that the retic saw an ‘animal’ (in the snakes perspective, not mine) probably in a squatting position, quietly working and rustling low amongst the crops not dissimilar from how an animal may look and sound to a retic and it unbiasedly ‘took’ that animal - albeit, the human kind.
[doublepost=1530527977,1530527290][/doublepost]I wonder had the woman been standing and making loud screaming sounds (had she have seen it) would it be the same outcome... Perhaps standing height would have been a deterrent and the snake may have reassessed its prey. But down low to the ground, working unaware, she stood no chance.

It’s probably almost certain to say if there were more than one person present and had they been standing up, the outcome definitely would not have been the same.

Anyone care to comment or add more info to this posed scenario?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 4, 2018)

I doubt screaming would change anything. I'm not entirely sure how much difference standing would make, although if the snake had quietly approached and appraised the situation, it would certainly make a strike for the head easier if she was squatting, which Asians are very prone to doing. Had there been two people together, I'd say it's unlikely to have killed her. The other person would be physically capable to killing the snake if they had any presence of mind, and most people would be physically capable of removing the snake without killing it, though few would have the skill, and given the urgency, even I would probably opt to kill the snake rather than risk the woman's life.

It's a sad event for all concerned, snake included. It probably won't help public perception of snakes either, and will give further reason to question the nonsense people on our side often put out about snakes posing no risks to human safety. This snake literally hunted down an adult human, attacked, killed and ate her. It had probably already wrapped around her a brief moment before she even realised it was a snake.


----------

